# Грыжа диска L5-S1 со стенозированием позвоночного канала



## Evgenty (5 Апр 2020)

Добрый день!

В конце декабря помогал переезжать родителям и неудачно поднял коробку. Далее сильные боли задней поверхности бедра (ощущение пред судорожного состояния) и левой икры. Подумал, что Пере нагрузил ноги. Боли не проходили, да к тому же появилась слабость в левой ступне – не мог опереться на нее – ступня не держала вес тела, хотя двигалась без затруднений. В первых числах января обратился в клинику к неврологу. Поставили диагноз: Вертеброгенная люмбоишалгия двусторонняя, мышечно-тонический, умеренно-выраженный болевой синдром. Статодинамические нарушения.
Прописали физиотерапию: токи и магниты, а также медикаментозное лечение: Мелоксикам, Мильгамма, Мидокалм, Фенлипсин.

От лечения была временная помощь и я обратился к неврологу, но уже в другую клинику. Он сразу заподозрил грыжу и отправил на МРТ, а также снова прописал курс физиотерапии, блокады, и иглотерапия. Сходил на МРТ, подтвердилась грыжа диска L5-S1 и протрузия L4-L5.

Далее 4 нейрохирурга и каждый рекомендовал свое, но общее: показание к операции, так как двусторонняя компрессия нервных корешков и порез ступни.
Изначально надеялся на эндоскопическое удаление грыжи, но все нейрохирурги сказали, что данная операция не возможна из-за того, что грыжа "двухсторонняя" и в подобных случаях такая операция не делается, а также возможно, что будут мешать наросты - остеофиты.
Склонялся к микродискэктомии, но ЦКБ РАН, где предложили данный метод, закрылись на карантин.

С начала марта снова начал ходить через день бассейн с целью безопасного укрепления спины(морально готовясь к операции)
На данный момент устойчивость левой ступни восстанавливается(возможно, положительное влияние бассейна) – уже несколько секунд могу удержать свой вес на носке, но каждое утро, как встаю с постели, первые менут 10 боль в правой части от ягодицы(как будто седалищный нерв)и задняя часть бедра и задняя часть бедра левой ноги. Во время ходьбы прихрамываю, изначально из-за слабости левой ноги, а сейчас, по ощущениям из-за боли в седалищном нерве. Также наклоны вперед и назад отдаются в задние части бедра тянущей ноющей болью. Больше в правую часть.

Цель лечения: вернуться к активному образу жизни – летом велосипед, ролики, пешие прогулки, а зимой коньки и лыжи.
Уважаемые доктора @Доктор Ступин, @vbl15, @dr.dreval, будьте любезны, выскажите пожалуйста свое мнение.

Прикрепляю ссылку на яндекс-диск с диском МРТ, т.к. не знаю, какие файлы выкладывать. https://yadi.sk/d/lClBb1abg1xSLA


----------

